# Essex Meet Sunday 25th April (PICS ON PAGE 21)



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I have decided that I am going to have a go at organising a meet on the Sunday 25th April at 12pm Braintree, seems to be a popular place to have a meet as its slap bang in the middle of essex with plenty of easy routes to get there.
We shall be eating at Aroma (chinese buffet £8 a head)
carpark is obvioulsy massive so loads of room for loads of us to turn up!!
Hope we can get lots of people to come!

Right boys and girls the list is ever growing which is great,

now i am going to ask you to let me know how many people are coming with your car and whether you will be eating because i am feeling that booking is going to be needed as i originally thought we might have 10 or so people so i wouldnt have to but as there could well be in the region of 30+ people with 20+ cars i think i should warn them we are on our way 

So could you please just post in this thread number of people with your car and if you will be eating (this will be highlighted in red) 

Thanks all

p.s if i dont hear from you i will pm you by the end of this week


1. Glen and bobbie (denimblue225turbo and bella_beetle2.0)
2. Dotti
3. UKRPG
4. graTT58
5. sTTranger
6. taTTy
7. tommyd_tt (possibly)
8. JNmercury00 (possibly)
9. ballmysta (possibly)
10. DoctorW +1
11. ian222 +1
12. coachdriver_2009 
13. rockyd78
14. S&S
15. triplefan +1
16. Hardrhino
17. jayTTapp 
18. TT51
19. wallstreet (guest appearance weather permitting) :roll: 
20. smithtt
21. lethallizzle
22. fozzie +1
23. k10mbd +1
24. ttrev21 +1 possibly
25. fatboy2904
26. sierra (possibly)
27.
28.

All numbers are just for a rough idea so that i can give them a ring with possible numbers to make sure we can all sit together.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Works for me as I live literally two minutes from Freeport - great place with excellent well lit carparks and loads of food options


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Count me in. Freeport is as good as anywhere, given there are places to eat etc. Can I suggest a lunchtime / early afternoon on Sunday so people can prepare for work etc in the evening.

Graham


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i might try and make this one, ill find out colser to the time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey like London transport all or nothing these Essex meets :roll: .


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Blimey like London transport all or nothing these Essex meets :roll: .


Dotti dont complain.....cant win with you, first you want meets then when there organised you winge about it :lol: :lol: 
better make sure your there!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey like London transport all or nothing these Essex meets :roll: .
> ...


I might be washing my hair that day LOL :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This will be my route :lol: - I'm going to be totally dizzy by the time I have done this journey

At roundabout take the 2nd exit, then at roundabout take the 2nd exit, then merge onto the A12Signposted Colchester 
A130 9.76 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsLeave the A12 at junction 19, then at roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A130 
10.34 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A130Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury, Braintree 
10.74 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt New Bowers roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A130Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
11.03 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt New Nabbotts roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A130Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury, Braintree 
11.60 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 3rd exit onto the A130Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
12.41 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A130 
12.95 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A130 
13.62 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A130Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
A131 14.38 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 3rd exit onto the A131Signposted Stansted Airport A120, Sudbury 
16.14 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A131Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
17.50 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A131Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
18.59 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt Notley Green Roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A131Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
19.16 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt Cuckoo Wood Roundabout take the 1st exit onto the A131Signposted Stansted Airport, Sudbury 
19.93 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A131 
20.34 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt Great Notley Roundabout take the 2nd exit 
A120 20.45 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 2nd exit, then merge onto the A120Signposted Colchester 
B1018 22.76 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 4th exit onto the B1018Signposted Witham 
22.95 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 3rd exit onto Millennium Way 
23.39 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsAt roundabout take the 1st exit onto Charter Way 
23.54 Show Map | Hotels | RestaurantsArrive on Charter Way 
Section time 0:41, Total time 0:41

Thank god roundabouts are round and not square :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for that brief description Dotti :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just aim for Freeport - im sure its pre-programmed on the Sat Nav.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And that above didn't mention the other 2 roundabouts into Stock either :lol:

Gratts, if Triplefan were watching this thread he would tell you many stories about me and satnavs :lol: :lol:   we are just not compatible


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Gratts, if Triplefan were watching this thread he would tell you many stories about me and satnavs :lol: :lol:   we are just not compatible


That wouldn't be ace cafe last year by any chance Dotti would it ... remember I was there with that one when you suddenly veered off left  

It's a little way off but I'll put it in my diary and see nearer the time. Would hope to be able to support the effort


----------



## tommyd_tt (May 16, 2009)

Im sure i can count towards the numbers as only in chelmsford  will need to double check few weeks before all ok but dont see anything going to come up and think a meet here is a great idea


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll have to give this a go, just to see if Dotti makes it :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS the shops will be closed at 1 oclock......won't they?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

taTTy said:


> That wouldn't be ace cafe last year by any chance Dotti would it ... remember I was there with that one when you suddenly veered off left


  Yes TaTTy  , would you like to follow me again?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Dotti said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > That wouldn't be ace cafe last year by any chance Dotti would it ... remember I was there with that one when you suddenly veered off left
> ...


Unfortunately (not) I'll be coming from the other way ..... guess that means you could be coming from behind me  :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> I'll have to give this a go, just to see if Dotti makes it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS the shops will be closed at 1 oclock......won't they?


No freeport itself is open 10-5 on a sunday, plus all of the surrounding stuff is open most of the day through to the evening


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to give this a go, just to see if Dotti makes it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Shhhhhhhh, don't let her see that :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

we know how much Dotti loves a good shop, just make sure you accidently leave your wallet at home


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> we know how much Dotti loves a good shop, just make sure you accidently leave your wallet at home


True but............................I was refering to SWMBO (her indoors)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I haven't been to Freeport for years so I have a lot of making up to do in that Versace shoppie I reckon  *note to self* leave early then if I get lost I will make it on time also to the this tt event


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Hate to burst your bubble but Versace went about 2 years ago - lots of other newer better shops now though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but Versace went about 2 years ago - lots of other newer better shops now though


Well it has been probably 8 years since I went there and to be honest back then, the shops weren't really all that which is probably why I never went back for more :-* ..


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Well its bloomin good now - always packed and making a foprtune hence the masses of Restaraunts, Sports facilities etc that have been built with their money!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Well its bloomin good now - always packed and making a foprtune hence the masses of Restaraunts, Sports facilities etc that have been built with their money!


Restaurants, sports facilities blimey woss that all about! Sounds like it has altered a fair bit then. Better get saving my pennies I reckon ... out with Bluewater in with Freeport


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

best you leave your credit card in the car

My wife is actually banned from certain shops - by me obviously!!! :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Hate to burst your bubble but Versace went about 2 years ago - lots of other newer better shops now though


I love it there... nice place to shop indeed, from Nike outlet to rest stop Starbucks... there is a kiddy playland if anyone gets bored nearby lol :twisted:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I spend far to much time at that crazy kids :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> I spend far to much time at that crazy kids :roll:


I remember those days, usually us guys stuck with the kids whilst the other better halves go shopping or something else!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Its more the pain of having to go down the long helter skelter wuith my 3 year old boy :?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Its more the pain of having to go down the long helter skelter wuith my 3 year old boy :?


LoL!! They never made me do that, thankfully.... some of the kids could be violent with those balls... I will tell you what you need to do, my kids are now 9 and 7 and have significant positive memories of it... Diggerland in kent... was amazing for them and they loved it... perhaps from ages 4 upwards it will I guarantee be a daddy day and something they will not forget like Disney...but with diggers!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Diggerland in kent... was amazing for them and they loved it... perhaps from ages 4 upwards it will I guarantee be a daddy day and something they will not forget like Disney...but with diggers!


Now that sounds like fun, remember the clarkson review of the Z4?

My initial plan was to fill in a pond of stagnant water. With spades and elbow grease this would have taken a couple of men eight hours. The digger had it done in 20 minutes.

So then I thought I'd level an awkward piece of garden. This was done in half an hour. And I was left with a pile of mud that needed to be moved.

I cannot fully explain the joy of picking up a full shovel load of soil and then, by teasing the levers this way and that, swinging it to the chosen dump spot without spilling a single pebble. It sends a shiver down my spine just thinking about it. You might say that the earth really did move.

What I loved most of all, though, was that after just a few minutes, and a few accidents involving your children (or Keith Chegwin), you quickly get the hang of it. Of course you do. It's designed for road workers to use, and mostly they're not that bright.

And to keep the adrenaline flowing, you never lose the sense that it's always on the verge of falling over, crushing whatever part of your body has flopped out of the window. Two or three times it lurched alarmingly, causing my head to smash into various nuts and bolts that poke from the bodywork. Plainly, Volvo's obsession with safety in its cars does not extend to its plant.

However, you soon learn to predict when these lurches might happen and how you might use the hydraulics to keep you upright. I became so fascinated by the process that after I'd moved all the soil I picked it all up and put it somewhere else. Lunch passed. Supper passed. Night fell and I was still out there, playing landscape chess with a semi-tamed, desperately unstable wild animal.

I urge you with all of my heart to rent a digger. And to spend a weekend picking up your entire garden and putting it back again.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

heehee This was the most hilarious note of the day so far...

It really is a lot of fun, the boy comes out..you will notice like I did as a dad...there were more dads having soo much FUN...whilst the lower numbers of wives were aghast...oh i dont want to dirty my nails...

Sod it...dig away lads, everyone should have a mini digger even...and customise them with paint! The neighbours with bird houses guised as a speed camera will love us more...

Come on up...buy your digger now...going once...twice and now cheap! lol



triplefan said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Diggerland in kent... was amazing for them and they loved it... perhaps from ages 4 upwards it will I guarantee be a daddy day and something they will not forget like Disney...but with diggers!
> ...


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I am up for this :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Time to bring this meet back to life after the great time i think we all had yesterday at graTT58's meet in colchester. 
Obviously time and date has been set bet venue hasnt been specified, So personally i would like to suggest Aroma, for people that dont know what it is, its chinese all you can eat and at lunch time its about £7 a person, childrens prices are less, about £4 i think so handy if your bringing the family.

That is one option, pub wise im not sure whats about in braintree so maybe if UKRPG or anyone else local knows of anywhere then feel free to let me know the details, obviously people may prefer pub food but I am open to ideas.

If we can sort out the venue in the next 2 weeks that everyone is happy with then the meet will be completely set with a few weeks spare to get yourself organised 

I hope to see a good turn out as i know how many people are interested :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I think Aroma's as good an idea as any - we can then play the "trying to get into the back of your TT after eating all you can Chinese food" competition!!

I'll do a reccie next weekend as to the best parking area as it does get very busy


----------



## ballmysta (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I'm off work that weekend, but won't be done playing footy until 12:30, I'll try to get there though, being a new tt owner, need advise with bits and pieces after my health check at raliegh Audi


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

we will be there for a good few hours i would imagine, yesterday we were there for about 4.5 hours


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i vote aroma - "all you can eat" who wouldnt want to go :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Did someone mention chinese, count us in 

chimichangas next door is ace if you like mexican


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

right i have chnaged the time to 12 as by the time we have looked at the cars for about an hour we will still have plenty of time for a good sit down chat with food


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*********** chinaman with his shoe shine shiney sony sureshot in pink! count me in also nom nom nom


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Aromas suits me fine too and 12pm is a good meeting time.

Im not sure if one can book a table, but it might be worth doing once you know the numbers turning up.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I think you can but not usually required

I'll have a look this weekend and find the best place to park etc - may need to go into the car park on the other side of Freeport as it has more "out of the way" space but will take a look. I wont bother asking for some spaces as trust me it wont happen unfortunately


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I could come out of Kent for this, whats the postcode and i will check out where this place is.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah that woud be great if you could make it, see if you can interest some of your kent cruiser's  
Post code is Charter Way Braintree CM77 8YH
But its basically freeport, same car park anyway


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Me and Mrs W will do our best to be there - nice little run there from our area (Kirby Cross). New owner and prob lots of questions (rubbish at motors me, other than cleaning 'em :wink: ).
Cheers,

Doctor W.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well i am in clacton mate so if you need any help with anything let me know i can be quite handy


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> well i am in clacton mate so if you need any help with anything let me know i can be quite handy


Thanks - much appreciated - fuelling up and ocd cleaning is about my limit. Great car - really pleased with it, just would like some decent weather to get the most enjoyment out of it!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah should be up for this, i will make my meet on the same day and see if we can get even more tt's there. Should be a good crack.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kent gatecrashers want to gatecrash OUR ESSEX meet  , told them it would cost em though! :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah massive meet would be great, and dotti whats the split gonna be 50-50??? :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive added to the other post as we need to get confirmed names so I can go to Freeport plc and work on them giving us some spaces / an area


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> yeah massive meet would be great, and dotti whats the split gonna be 50-50??? :wink:


70/30 I drive a hard bargain! You should know that!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

p.s. I'm getting rather excited about this meet! LOTS! [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ok so 70/30 in my favour, thanks, thought i might have to do some bargining :lol: 
I am excited and bob is too, she's probably mostly excited for the food though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ok so 70/30 in my favour, thanks, thought i might have to do some bargining :lol:
> I am excited and bob is too, she's probably mostly excited for the food though


Looking forward very much to seeing you guys again. Bobby can give me some guidance on chinese food, I don't eat it that often to be honest so would probably choose something like a horses ear  . 23 roundabouts here I come ... I'm gonna get lost I know it, bet I end up in Felixstowe!

If anybody is coming via Billericay, gimme a shout, me and satnavs don't get on! :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

all you gotta do is go up the A12, come off at witham (j21) and get on the B1018, then left at first roundabout, left at next roundabout and left into the car park.
Easy even for you dotti :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> all you gotta do is go up the A12, come off at witham (j21) and get on the B1018, then left at first roundabout, left at next roundabout and left into the car park.
> Easy even for you dotti :wink:


Blimey is it really that easy?  My satnav had roundabout after roundabout :lol: See It's totally dodgy! :lol: I will take note of your directions, thank you :-*


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah depending on where you are in billericay, go through stock on the B1007 joing the A12 at j16 and that route will take you about 30 minutes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> yeah depending on where you are in billericay, go through stock on the B1007 joing the A12 at j16 and that route will take you about 30 minutes


Very nr stock is the answer


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well then dotti, short of driving your car there for you i can be of no more assistance


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well then dotti, short of driving your car there for you i can be of no more assistance


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> well then dotti, short of driving your car there for you i can be of no more assistance


Brakes! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Denim (sorry dont know your name) who is going from your side? Can you make a list so i know who is going at present. I am going to have to do a write up for this meet for the mag so just wanted to know how many we could be expecting?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Right on the request of Ian i shall get a list together so i will add the people that i know are coming and if you plan on joining us just add your name to it so we can get an idea of numbers, again more the merrier it will be good to see everyone.

1. Glen and bobbie (denimblue225turbo and bella_beetle2.0)
2. Dotti
3. UKRPG
4. graTT58
5. sTTranger (possibly)
6. taTTy 
7. tommyd_tt (possibly)
8. JNmercury00
9. ballmysta (possibly)
10. DoctorW
11. ian222
12. coachdriver_2009
13. T ROB T (possibly)
14. S&S
15. triplefan
16. Hardrhino
17. jayTTapp (possibly)
18. TT51
19. wallstreet (guest appearance)
20. smithtt
21. lethallizzle
22.
23.
24.
25.

Right come on people, lets get all the possibly's confirmed and spread the word, there is loads of us in this area and its bang in the middle of essex so if your gonna come to a meet this is gonna be one of the easiest ones to come to, were all friendly and dont bite (apart from Dotti :wink: ) and even the Kent lot are going to cross the border to join us so lets make it a big one.
I will pm people i know that are around the area just incase they dont look in the event section to drum up some more interest and if you lot know of anyone send them a mesage


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Glen, 
As far as I can plan I'll be there  
Cheers


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

good man, i need to have another closer look at your engine bay :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope, read the list three times and still can't see my name down :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Right on the request of Ian i shall get a list together so i will add the people that i know are coming and if you plan on joining us just add your name to it so we can get an idea of numbers, again more the merrier it will be good to see everyone.
> 
> 1. Glen and bobbie (denimblue225turbo and bella_beetle2.0)
> 2. Dotti
> ...


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice one Andy ... its been a while


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

see it was there the whole time, look number 15 :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > ok so 70/30 in my favour, thanks, thought i might have to do some bargining :lol:
> ...


slow and steady is the way to go :wink: if you get to excitied and eat loads at once you get a sore belly so ill show you how its done and of course need to leave room for desert [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> see it was there the whole time, look number 15 :roll:


Flaming D.I.Y threads :evil:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm away next week with the kids

When I get back I'll check the numbers and write to Freeport to see what theyll do for us


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Glen, we should be able to get 20.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Saying that its the weekend after Trevs French weekend away so it may be too much for some to do 2 weekends in a row?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Do we have to eat with chopsticks? If so, I'm bringing my own knife and fork :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: you can if you like but there is normal cutlery supplied. 
And as a quick rundown for people that havent been before, we get seated at a table, you then order drinks and as soon as you have ordered you drinks you can get straight up go and get your plates and fill them up, get your cutlery and sit back down, as soon as your plate is finished they whip it away from under you and when you get back up you get a new plate and cutlery and start again, repeat this procedure untill you cannot physically stand


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> :lol: :lol: you can if you like but there is normal cutlery supplied.
> And as a quick rundown for people that havent been before, we get seated at a table, you then order drinks and as soon as you have ordered you drinks you can get straight up go and get your plates and fill them up, get your cutlery and sit back down, as soon as your plate is finished they whip it away from under you and when you get back up you get a new plate and cutlery and start again, repeat this procedure untill you cannot physically stand


I like the sounds of this  . I've never had a chinese out at a restaurant before :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well we use to go all the time but we havent been for probably over a year so i am really looking forward to it, and buffet and all you can eat are my favourite 2 words :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

we have got Niaz making a guest appearance all the way from switzerland, thats dedication!!!
Bear that in mind if any of you little buggers dont turn up


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

glen get it right... you dont even finish the plate and they try and whip it! have to hold on tight to it :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

only 16 days to go, cant wait for chinese......... so were having takeaway tonight to get us by till then  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

YESSSS i want to comee ...i missed the last local meet because i got a flat tyre the day before and wasnt feeling driving around on the lovely space saver, so yess count me in please ...first TT meet for me too so should be fun...i have done no modifying yet though so no judgements yet plz guys :-/ haha xxx


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lol, dont worry the modding comes naturally and once you see terry's engine bay you will want to get polishing :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Right boys and girls the list is ever growing which is great,

now i am going to ask you to let me know how many people are coming with your car and whether you will be eating because i am feeling that booking is going to be needed as i originally thought we might have 10 or so people so i wouldnt have to but as there could well be in the region of 30+ people with 20+ cars i think i should warn them we are on our way 

So could you please just post in this thread number of people with your car and if you will be eating 

Thanks all

p.s if i dont hear from you i will pm you by the end of this week


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Should be me and a mate in my car and his old man might be coming in his mk2 tt so say 3 but will check


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent i just want rough numbers so thats fine, i just didnt want to ring them and say 20 and it ends up we have 40 :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok - I'll write to Freeport and drop it into theyre offive later this week to see if I can get some space sorted

More than likely it will just be me by the way


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'm 50/50 at the mo, just discovered it's my aunt's 60th and there are now plans to go out to celebrate. will know more in time.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

1 car with 2 people for food


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like someone needs to appoint a new regional rep as our current East Anglia rep is more into Porsches these days. No wonder we have had so few events in this part of the world.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

it does seem a little bit lets say pointless having a rep for our area that no longer drives a TT, cant see he is going to show much interest on here anymore :?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> it does seem a little bit lets say pointless having a rep for our area that no longer drives a TT, cant see he is going to show much interest on here anymore :?


When was the last time he did???


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

touche! :wink:

I'm having a spot of de ja vue as didn't we have a conversation the other week? :? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
i think it was brought up :roll:

I vote Richard to be our rep!!


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi There,

I would like to come to the meet at Braintree freeport on sunday 25th April 2010 please. I am only 15 mins from Braintree. It would be my TT and girlfriend and myself.Hope this is Ok?

Regards

Phil 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah no worries mate, it will be great to meet you. Will you be eating aswell??


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

triplefan said:


> I'll have to give this a go, just to see if Dotti makes it :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> PS the shops will be closed at 1 oclock......won't they?


shops at freeport close at 1600hrs


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

cheers, many thanks. Look forward to meeting oyu to.

Regards

Phil


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Should be there +1 (Andrew / Justine) - prob be eating, although my wife isn't dead keen on Chinese!
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Theres also

Pizza Express
Italian
Mexican
Tex Mex grill 
McDonalds
Burger King
KFC
Starbucks
Frankie and Bennies
Pizzahut

So hopefully one of those will be ok!!!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I will be there, but more then likely i will be on my jack jones :?

p.s. i hear thats essex slang for alone


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Theres also
> 
> Pizza Express
> Italian
> ...


Should manage to get agreement on one out of that lot lol,


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> I will be there, but more then likely i will be on my jack jones :?
> 
> p.s. i hear thats essex slang for alone


Blimey Dave - your almost like a local!! :wink: :wink: :wink:

That said in Braintree we can of cross the boundary between true Essex and Tractor Drivers - talk about diverse!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

we will be coming up too


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> we will be coming up too


I take it there's gonna be 2 of you?? and if so will you be eating with us or not???


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

indeed 2 of us and defo eating


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely job thanks for that


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

no problems looking forward to it 

is everyone from kent meeting down here and driing up together?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> no problems looking forward to it
> 
> is everyone from kent meeting down here and driing up together?


I think ian is organising the cruise for your lot to come up in convoy, so double check with him and keep your eyes peeled in the kent meet vs essex meet thread


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ok guys, for the convoy i will be coming from bexleyheath so how about somewhere on the m25 

dave


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Youd only have the services at Thurrock between you and us


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I was thinking the whalf pub mate


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You Kent lot can always divert via Billericay if you like :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Dotti said:


> You Kent lot can always divert via Billericay if you like :lol:


give that a pass dotti, typed it in and this came up










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

meeting at the pub in dartford is good with me, have we got a eta??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > You Kent lot can always divert via Billericay if you like :lol:
> ...


PMSL how the bl**din hell did that come up? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im soo excited for the chinese


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm dumping work in half an hour and will be going to Freeport to see if theres anyway we can get some specified parking - can't say I'm very hopeful however certainly worth a try :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

NIce one Richard, reckon it will be 20 cars maybe 1 or 2 more


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> I'm dumping work in half an hour and will be going to Freeport to see if theres anyway we can get some specified parking - can't say I'm very hopeful however certainly worth a try :wink:


Don't ask, don't get!! - Good luck


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> im soo excited for the chinese


I can't wait to meet some kent lot  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Theyre all very strange Abi!!  :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry guys, just saw this and thought it was brilliant. p.s. were not that strange


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok I've been to their management offices and they cannot bracket off an area during trading hours as the shop owners committee wont allow it

They are however going to clear the area at the back of the car park behind the swimming pool (for those that know it) of any of they're stuff which they say should mean it will be empty on the day

I'm going to check on this Sunday to be sure and then on the day I'll arrive at 10ish and push anyone away who wants to park / tries to park there

I'll also draw a little map and post it early next week of our location for the day

Richard


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> ok I've been to their management offices and they cannot bracket off an area during trading hours as the shop owners committee wont allow it
> 
> They are however going to clear the area at the back of the car park behind the swimming pool (for those that know it) of any of they're stuff which they say should mean it will be empty on the day
> 
> ...


Well done Richard and thankyou .


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent work richard, great job. I think i know which part you mean, i will probably get there for about 11 just to do some waxing before everyone else gets there


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

good on ya rich [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> Excellent work richard, great job. I think i know which part you mean, i will probably get there for about 11 just to do some waxing before everyone else gets there


........of your car I hope


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent work richard, great job. I think i know which part you mean, i will probably get there for about 11 just to do some waxing before everyone else gets there
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Should now be OK for this little meet...... Won't be eating and don't think the Mascot will be coming as its a bit far.....


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> ok I've been to their management offices and they cannot bracket off an area during trading hours as the shop owners committee wont allow it
> 
> They are however going to clear the area at the back of the car park behind the swimming pool (for those that know it) of any of they're stuff which they say should mean it will be empty on the day
> 
> ...


Nice one Richard and thanks for your efforts / early recce - be worth checking out the "allocated" area - call me a snob but we don't wanna be lumped in with the dumpsters / rat bait!! :wink: 

Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely not - its a decent location as it faces the Chinese!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those of us who have children  ... if we own any small cones should be bring them? :lol: As daft as it sounds we might be able to section off our own little bit with the ELC orange cones :lol:   .


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

this is essex dotti, you just find some cones on the way and chuck them in the back


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Let me go there tomorrow and see the score then if there are cars I may go and ask them if we can - this sort of place gets very shirty if you start messign about/restricting space etc.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> this is essex dotti, you just find some cones on the way and chuck them in the back


Girls don't steal cones


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Let me go there tomorrow and see the score then if there are cars I may go and ask them if we can - this sort of place gets very shirty if you start messign about/restricting space etc.


This looks like it's going to be a really good meet with lots of people attending  . With these increased numbers, is it going to be practical to go to Freeport as it's a very busy retail park and I think we will struggle with access and parking? Should we now be looking for a more suitable venue that can cater for the increased numbers?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Let me go there tomorrow and see the score then if there are cars I may go and ask them if we can - this sort of place gets very shirty if you start messign about/restricting space etc.
> ...


freeport is pretty big with several carparks, i think it will be fine. the only problem is the time of day so there will be plenty of shoppers taking up spaces.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

They reckon well fit 20 easy in the space and if some of us (me and denim) are there early we can keep the area clear

Freeports easy also as theres so much there and easy dining

Hey, that said - always happy to consider other options


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

there will be loads of space dotti!!!
Dont worry, it would be good if we had somewhere to take the cars for some good pics though, but again i dont know where is in that area that would be suitable


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> They reckon well fit 20 easy in the space and if some of us (me and denim) are there early we can keep the area clear
> 
> Freeports easy also as theres so much there and easy dining
> 
> Hey, that said - always happy to consider other options


That will be perfect richard i reckon, plus when me and richard are there its gonna be fairly early so wont be busy at that point and we can say we have the area reserved to anyone that may try and park there


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> That will be perfect richard i reckon, plus when me and richard are there its gonna be fairly early so wont be busy at that point and we can say we have the area reserved to anyone that may try and park there


Ok girls  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > That will be perfect richard i reckon, plus when me and richard are there its gonna be fairly early so wont be busy at that point and we can say we have the area reserved to anyone that may try and park there
> ...


 :lol: you can really go off people you know :roll: :wink:


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Absolutely not - its a decent location as it faces the Chinese!!


Spot on then - nice one!!


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Dotti said:


> UKRPG said:
> 
> 
> > Let me go there tomorrow and see the score then if there are cars I may go and ask them if we can - this sort of place gets very shirty if you start messign about/restricting space etc.
> ...


Reckon we should be fine - there's loads of parking there. Besides, after all this good weather it'll probably chuck it down next week and we can have a carpark each :x


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Unfortunately it works the other way as people go there when the weathers crap so its actually quieter when the weathers better

Did go there today at 1.30 and it would have been fine so certainly looking ok for a Sunday which is usually a bit quieter


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

)


UKRPG said:


> Unfortunately it works the other way as people go there when the weathers crap so its actually quieter when the weathers better
> 
> Did go there today at 1.30 and it would have been fine so certainly looking ok for a Sunday which is usually a bit quieter


Good point! - shopping trends never been my strong point. Should have checked with my wife, she's a pro (so to speak :wink: )


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

If the kent gang are coming also, and you was still looking for alternate locations wouldnt somewhere like Lakeside thurrock be more inbetween for every1. Its huge over there and parking wud never be a problem you got 15 zillion car parks to choose from. Plenty of eating places. McDonalds Burger King KFC TGI Fridays Harry Ramsdens fish n chips Pizza hut ect ect.

probs half way for everyone there.

Just a thought :roll:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok been there today and area was fine plenty of space for 20 cars - only a few cars in our bit and that was due to a huge swimming gala


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Devil said:


> If the kent gang are coming also, and you was still looking for alternate locations wouldnt somewhere like Lakeside thurrock be more inbetween for every1. Its huge over there and parking wud never be a problem you got 15 zillion car parks to choose from. Plenty of eating places. McDonalds Burger King KFC TGI Fridays Harry Ramsdens fish n chips Pizza hut ect ect.
> 
> probs half way for everyone there.
> 
> Just a thought :roll:


We can do that next time


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutely - plenty of months left this summer


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel Dotti organising a Lakeside meet is on the cards :roll:  
Definatly a good idea, its going to be up to us lot to sort our own meets out by the looks of it anyway, so why the hell not


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> I feel Dotti organising a Lakeside meet is on the cards :roll:
> Definatly a good idea, its going to be up to us lot to sort our own meets out by the looks of it anyway, so why the hell not


Yeah but left to me it would end up being on a Saturday night to get the atmosphere down there :lol: . I'm an essex girl what more do you expect :lol: :lol: :lol: . Mind you, having said that, always lots of spaces at the back of the carpark, we could have a TT BBQ fest , or find a country park for a local meet and park the cars up and have one big BBQ/Picnic fest  . That would be fun and different 8)


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > I feel Dotti organising a Lakeside meet is on the cards :roll:
> ...


The Swan at Chappel have offered to do a BBQ for us.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

graTT58 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > denimblue225turbo said:
> ...


Wakes Colne area? - Sounds good to me


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, we had a good meeting there last month.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Certainly did mate - great location

Do we know officially what the score is about MTW - has he resigned his status? :roll: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Certainly did mate - great location
> 
> Do we know officially what the score is about MTW - has he resigned his status? :roll: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


I think he should do the honourable thing and resign his post before he is overthrown! [smiley=behead.gif]

I wonder if he will be organising local Porsche meetings instead?? Somehow I doubt it......


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Perhaps we could have a joint meeting :mrgreen:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Perhaps we could have a joint meeting :mrgreen:


You will wait a long time if MTW has anything to do with it! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive put a note in the TTOC area


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Good man. Im pleased we have kicked things off in the Essex area, but now we need to engage those from Suffolk etc.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Its ploughing season so well probably have to wait a month or so    

(this is meant as a joke by the way :wink: )


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Ive put a note in the TTOC area


Ive supported your note by the way.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks mate - one team, one dream!!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

i too will support


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So who wants to be the rep then?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

In true TV Burp style, theres only one way to sort this out

FIGHT,FIGHT,FIGHT

Or a chinese food fight


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think I should be the essex rep pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: j/k :wink:


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder whos gonna be the 1st to have the TT complete with custom BBQ MOD :lol:

Change your Nitros to calor gas and back shelf to a griddle were all set :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Devil said:


> I wonder whos gonna be the 1st to have the TT complete with custom BBQ MOD :lol:


they would get my vote :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cor fancy a sausage now off a Barbie [smiley=chef.gif] nom nom nom


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Thanks mate - one team, one dream!!


Im not altogether satisfied with Redscouse's response. Retaining Rep status on the basis of MTW keeping his TT is not really acceptable. If he doesnt fulfill his responsibilities, he should not be our Rep. Simples.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Lets see what Redscouse comes back with and then we can put the world to rights over a duck pancake


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't bother with that lot we have formed our own little circle let's stick with our meets we have started to form


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I wouldn't bother with that lot we have formed our own little circle let's stick with our meets we have started to form


Im starting to agree as it appears to be a closed shop where your position does not have to be earnt or respected.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

well at the end of the day we have a laugh, we organise them between ourselves, we can take it in turns so there's not to much pressure on one particular person and it means we also get to try out different meet places and because it moves around into different locations it gets more people interested, because some people wont want to travel far, and some people dont mind traveling so it gives everyone and oppertunity to come and meet the regulars


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

a good old names in a hat and who ever is pulled out is the rep! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

denimblue225turbo said:


> well at the end of the day we have a laugh, we organise them between ourselves, we can take it in turns so there's not to much pressure on one particular person and it means we also get to try out different meet places and because it moves around into different locations it gets more people interested, because some people wont want to travel far, and some people dont mind traveling so it gives everyone and oppertunity to come and meet the regulars


Couldn't agree with you more and whoever organises that meet is the rep for that meet, has to get the first round in and take all the low pictures of the TTs :lol:  ... I was thinking of inviting Wallsendmag but changed me mind :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Chuck me down for this one Guys I should be able to make it.

Save me reading all the thread , Jay , Nick , Dave, Ian etc where are you all meeting for the drive up ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ttrev21 said:


> Chuck me down for this one Guys I should be able to make it.
> 
> Save me reading all the thread , Jay , Nick , Dave, Ian etc where are you all meeting for the drive up ?


Are you one of the Kent lot? . If so read the other thead they have started doing their route


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Chuck me down for this one Guys I should be able to make it.
> 
> Save me reading all the thread , Jay , Nick , Dave, Ian etc where are you all meeting for the drive up ?


Good man this is the thread you want to look at, probably page 5 for the most up to date stuff viewtopic.php?f=3&t=169395

Will you be on your own or bringing other people with you and will you be eating with us??

Thanks
Glen


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Trev meeting at the Whalf at 10.30. See ya there


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck me down for this one Guys I should be able to make it.
> ...


Glen I will probably be bringing baldyman , don`t think we will be eating.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Yes Trev meeting at the Whalf at 10.30. See ya there


Ok matey

I will bring my outside camera mount so we can do some video on the way up , get Dave ( sTTranger ) to bring his dogcam.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

thats fine mate cheers


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry All, I can't make this one now.......feel like the Hokie-Cokie......'Out - In - Out' just need to shake it all about :?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

what a shame, i was hoping to gather a blue brigade  You will have to make sure you make the next one


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

graTT58 said:


> The Swan at Chappel have offered to do a BBQ for us.


Graham - I'd be well up for that 
It's a great location and the parking area's reserved - not so keen on the shopping area locations if I'm honest

Dotti - just be carful not to use talk of sausage and big you-know-whats in the same sentance :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

> Glen I will probably be bringing baldyman , don`t think we will be eating.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Your guna come all that way and not have a bite??

I for one shall be :twisted:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> > Glen I will probably be bringing baldyman , don`t think we will be eating.
> >
> > Cheers
> >
> ...


All depends on how my head is in the morning and how many Costa`s I pass on the way there :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

taTTy said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > The Swan at Chappel have offered to do a BBQ for us.
> ...


Lets try and get a date penciled in for another meet there, especially as we are coming into BBQ season. Perhaps we could combine this with a drive of the Colne / Stour Valley too?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Absolutley mate - lovely drive from Halstead or alike

Best to go for a month on


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah i am up for this


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im gonna try and make this!! My old cars there! Would love to see her again!

Triple..... Give her a kiss for me if i dont make it! Will you recognise her! Thats the question!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

graTT58 said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


Count me in on this when you do set the date please


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Im gonna try and make this!! My old cars there! Would love to see her again!
> 
> Triple..... Give her a kiss for me if i dont make it! Will you recognise her! Thats the question!


I'm not kissing anything of yours!!!

Might give her backside a little pat though


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

triplefan said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Im gonna try and make this!! My old cars there! Would love to see her again!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GUYS, PLEASE Pray the planes start again (safely too). My flight is on Thursday, so fingers crossed I am there. I am on the list. But if I am cancelled I shall let you know!! Boohoo!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dave not staying in watford the night before are ya! ?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Dave not staying in watford the night before are ya! ?


na sorry mate, guna be at home on saturday giving the car a good was and polish, i have another set of small decals going on on the weekend, so will need to get the car cleaned up


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I've added to the East Anglia rep thread


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> GUYS, PLEASE Pray the planes start again (safely too). My flight is on Thursday, so fingers crossed I am there. I am on the list. But if I am cancelled I shall let you know!! Boohoo!!


Niaz i am sure i heard on the news that as from today or tomorrow all the flights will be back on so we should have you with us.

With that said, safe journey :-| :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallstreet said:


> GUYS, PLEASE Pray the planes start again (safely too). My flight is on Thursday, so fingers crossed I am there. I am on the list. But if I am cancelled I shall let you know!! Boohoo!!


Just drive the TT over with a night's stay somewhere


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Getting new treads on tomorrow!

Will drive over later on Summer.

I just heard the flights start 8pm, Geneva was open today and other airports!

Then heard another eruption enroute! To the UK, so blow it away!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Only 2 of us now Glen.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

ok Ian now worries


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Have just looked at the latest thread in the TTOC section. Says its own story really.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Very much so, its comical really, but if richard gets to be a rep then great, if not we will just carry on doing our own thing which i am more than happy with, BRING ON THE BBQ!!


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im deeply unhappy with events on here over the last couple of days. I dont feel the interests of forum members are considered and I do not feel there is the 'community' that exists on other manufacturer forums.

I think the time has come to log out of the forum for the last time.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Might go and order an SMax replace the tt with it


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The Z4 arrives this weekend too, so its an appropriate time to leave the forum. Im signing off now. See ya!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wow,

just been reading that thread in the ttoc section, to be honest, why do the essex bunch need an official rep?

can't we just organise meets and get on with it? what difference would it make if there was an official rep?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

graTT58 said:


> The Z4 arrives this weekend too, so its an appropriate time to leave the forum. Im signing off now. See ya!


  just read up on the EA rep thread as well ... no wonder Grahams pissed off .... can't believe its led to this. Does that mean the barbie at the The Swan is off being it was his contact

When you have such good meets who needs the TTOC


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope Graham hasnt thrown in the towel, but i dont think he is one to not do as he says, so maybe he has, if so, what a shame :?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Keep the faith Graham - its improtant we still have our meets whatever the situation

for reference I have written to redscouse to apply


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't worry the show must go on. Essex meets should still remain if we make the effort between us and try to work as a team and support one another in arranging meets with or without a rep. If we do get a rep then that is great and we must support him every step and make him proud of his team .

Graham, don't quit or give in my lovely friend. Be strong at least for all your essex friends who supported you especially at your last Essex meet which we all so very much enjoyed and are looking forward to the next one you had planned for us.

Group huggles everybody, I know I could really do with one right now and I'm sorry for any of my outbursts or spoilt things.

Abi xx


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

All you are guilty for Abi is exercising your right to freedom of speech, nothing to be apologetic for


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, they locked the thread, im shocked  , just caught up.

No worries dotti,









no prisoners


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I am definately coming if there is a group hug involved :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well it was evident it was locked for a reason ....  . Anybody got some chop sticks they can lend me and a ball of wool so I can take up knitting instead of sitting on this forum analysing and obsorbing too much information? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> wow, they locked the thread, im shocked  , just caught up.
> 
> No worries dotti,
> 
> ...


Will you let me have a go of your TTRS please? Pretty please . I promise I won't break it [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

:roll:

Having had the pleasure of a seat its bloomin awesome


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like its supposed to be 17-18oc on sunday, clear and sunny, so make sure you put you factor 30 on :roll: :lol:


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone require scuffed alloys to be looked at this Sunday??????

phil


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

fozzie said:


> Anyone require scuffed alloys to be looked at this Sunday??????
> 
> phil


yes my bacl left has a scuff on the edge of the rim :? , why can you fix it??

Dotti, Dotti, Dotti i very may well do, as long as you dont rag my beuty


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> fozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone require scuffed alloys to be looked at this Sunday??????
> ...


Not me personally, but i know who can do some onsite on sunday if enough people need


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

fozzie said:


> Anyone require scuffed alloys to be looked at this Sunday??????
> 
> phil


Yes please me front left 

Any idea how much ?


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> fozzie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone require scuffed alloys to be looked at this Sunday??????
> ...


will let you know ASAP


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

fozzie said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > fozzie said:
> ...


Hmmm depending on price might have my standard reps spruced up


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

while were at it then, anyone know of any PDR people around the area?? need a dent done in my bonnet :?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> while were at it then, anyone know of any PDR people around the area?? need a dent done in my bonnet :?


Dotti can put a dent in your bonnet ... all that leaning over taking pics :roll:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i would prefer to remove, not add to the shambolic state of car :x


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

taTTy said:


> denimblue225turbo said:
> 
> 
> > while were at it then, anyone know of any PDR people around the area?? need a dent done in my bonnet :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

I should be there as well as i'm only in chelmsford


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Oooooo have you got your gallardo reps on at the moment, would love to see a set actually in the flesh


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah they're on at the mo - did post a pic the other day - although not the best pic i will admit!!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent, i cant wait to see them mate


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol better make sure they're clean then i guess


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

lol, if the car aint clean, it aint coming in!!

:lol: just been out and washed mine, it will get washed again saturday night then i will wax it when i arrive sunday


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

lol trust me my car has a stupid amount of polish on it at all times, i should have shares in autoglym!! i even keep bird poo wipes in the glove box :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Keep the faith Graham - its improtant we still have our meets whatever the situation
> 
> for reference I have written to redscouse to apply


Richard, you are right - as per my PM.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday as it should be a good meeting. Im also looking forward to hosting a BBQ at The Swan in Chappel in the next few weeks.

All the best,

Graham


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

ok all - I've done a very high quality map!!!!

Past the big Halfords with Freeport Village on your Right, into the car park and were parked at the back past the swimming pool. Follow the centre road through the car park to the other end and do a left behind the pool


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats genius, but I think we will need an Ordnance Survey or GPS co-ordinates to go with that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

that looks like well be parking in halfords :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont abuse my map god dam it

Freeport is uber easy to find and signposted for miles

Just go for Millenium way and you cant miss it


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> that looks like well be parking in halfords :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Trust me, you dont want to park anywhere near Halfords...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry mate, you had me in stitched when i saw that map [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



graTT58 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > that looks like well be parking in halfords :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Why is that??


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Dont abuse my map god dam it
> 
> Freeport is uber easy to find and signposted for miles
> 
> Just go for Millenium way and you cant miss it


I think your map is inspired mate!


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> that looks like well be parking in halfords :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be ok for quality parts and top notch car specific advice then :wink:


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

DoctorW said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > that looks like well be parking in halfords :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


didnt really think about that, good cal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Good to see your back Graham  
Im gonna make this my last post though because i am sick to death with the belittling of non-TTOC members, funnily enough i signed up for the ********, they should make you pay to Sign up for the ******** if everyone is obliged to join.
I will be coming to the meet to see you all and i will get Abi to let me know of any other meets.
If anyone needs for any reason to contact me in the meantime before sunday then feel free to e-mail or add my msn address, [email protected].

See you all sunday


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm gonna get f*****g lost I know it pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . I had my inlaws today offering to get in my TT with me to direct me the way :lol: :lol: :lol: my 70 yr old trendy mother inlaw would be running her paws all over your valances lads and those curves like she did today and she got vulcanic ash added in the price too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting to note there is now a thread in thr TTOC section where they are criticising non-TTOC forum members for their comments. Nem has not locked that thread..... :x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

graTT58 said:


> Interesting to note there is now a thread in thr TTOC section where they are criticising non-TTOC forum members for their comments. Nem has not locked that thread..... :x


I can answer that one for you.

Answer. Cos the thread criticising the members of TTOF (and being non TTOC members) for complaining about not having a rep is well and truly justified given that they (you) have no right to complain about not having a rep for a club to which they (you) do not belong. Simple enough really.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Lets not have this boil into another thread please!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

**** Please don't cary this sort of attitude on, else this will also get locked. Nick ****


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm getting sick and tired now of this with you Les. It's old news move on please and leave this thread alone and stop provoking to start a fight! :x


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I'm getting sick and tired now of this with you Les. It's old news move on please and leave this thread alone and stop provoking to start a fight! :x


Your mate " Interesting to note there is now a thread in thr TTOC section where they are criticising non-TTOC forum members for their comments. Nem has not locked that thread..... " Just answering as he seems to be a little confused and it needed to be put straight. But yeah drop it fair enough.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

les said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting sick and tired now of this with you Les. It's old news move on please and leave this thread alone and stop provoking to start a fight! :x
> ...


My message on here so everybody could see is to you, you started up that other thread not 'my mate' as you so put it. I have asked you to now drop this matter for me and on behalf of the people posting on this event topic. So drop it ok. I'm all for fair play and all that and stand my stance on things but please keep off this thread and stop provoking. cheers.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

les said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to note there is now a thread in thr TTOC section where they are criticising non-TTOC forum members for their comments. Nem has not locked that thread..... :x
> ...


But you havent answered the question.

Why should a thread criticising TTOF members be allowed to continue, when a thread containing criticism of TTOC members gets locked?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

graTT58 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


You have your answer from Nick I understand. Now if you want to carry this on why not pop over to my thread and post on there and leave it here as Dotti requested. Thanks.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am more than happy on the TTOF threads, thanks all the same.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

OK all - I think this is now at a point where there is going to be no solution so heres my perspective as I agree with Nem, a line has to be drawn and people need to move on. Its a car club for people who enjoy a specific car, theres hundreds of clubs about - that said, theres issues on most as the demographic is always very varied which will cause dispute. Although that said underneath were all involved as to different levels we have a passion and a love for our cars.

I certainly see value in the statement of both sides and the issue is clouded by the set up in which anyone can be in the forum and meetings - although often run by TTOC members, are not specifically for them - the difference with this club is that in certain areas the TTOC is a seperate entity and thats where the issue seems to lie. In most clubs the owners club is the site and the forum is a club forum while here its not - the only way that could change is if there was aTTOC specific forum on the TTOC website which is another situation / kettle of fish altogether.

I am very passionate about my TT as many who know me/have met me will know and I am a TTOC member which I fully appreciate and enjoy being part of and will and do support 100% moving forward. On those grounds I have offered up my services to be a Rep to Paul and in that role would support and work with TTOC members within the Essex region along with organising and working with others to ensure regular meetings occur for TTOC members and forum members alike. As per the job I would also talk about the TTOC and discuss membership and its values to all who would like to know along with supporting other TTOC members in my region should it be required.

The TTOC is not for everyone due to various reasons which is fine in this set up and for them they just want a regular local meeting which occurs already. The forum members in Essex are a great bunch who as above love they're cars and enjoy talking and in most cases modding their cars. I've been involved personally in a number of meetings with different regions and as you would expect theres no difference in values or porpose in any. The issue seems to have started as I think people wanted "ownership" of the events and the way the meeting set up currently is its usually via the TTOC rep who in this case was not as active as many which is a real shame and more than covered in other posts however this is not necessarily right as its not a true necessity but it is the perception that has been taken and thats why this has got so heated and in some cases defensive - which to me is completely unnecessary hence I have to say I've steered clear of the conflict, rather stayed central. These meetings should and must carry on as there's some great cars and I for one will definately be involved firstly as an Essex owner but also as hopefully the rep for the area to assist and run where required but also to photo and report back to the club. Where members are involved I will act on there behalf and if people want to talk/discuss/ be involved in the TTOC I will happily work with them along with the other duties Paul has kindly covered off with me.

Were meeting Sunday in conjunction with Kent owners and expect 20+ cars which will easily be the biggest meeting of the year (as long as we can actually park!!) and it will be an excellent event which I don't think should be dominated by this subject so lets all get straightened up here, enjoy the cars we have - enjoy friendships we have made and will make through the club and get back to what this is all about.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Our events are going to make the Essex TTOF so great.....I think thats the expression :lol:


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

I really want to try and make this meet as I've never met anyone else with a tt and it will be godd to talk about the car and some issues I have.
I'm only 24 and was wondering what kind of ages are going as I don't want to tag along when not really knowing anyone


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

sierra said:


> I really want to try and make this meet as I've never met anyone else with a tt and it will be godd to talk about the car and some issues I have.
> I'm only 24 and was wondering what kind of ages are going as I don't want to tag along when not really knowing anyone


im 22 so probably the youngest (apart from my mrs at 20) then it goes up from there mate, mostly mid to late 30's (i may be being kind there :lol: )

Its a good lot of people mate, if you can make it then you should definatly come, well worth it and you only get to know people by meeting them so give it a go, were all a friendly bunch


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> sierra said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to try and make this meet as I've never met anyone else with a tt and it will be godd to talk about the car and some issues I have.
> ...


Cool - I'll take mid to late 30's anyday!!!  
43 actually ?(physically about 70, mentally 17)

Me and Mrs W hope to be there (first meet) - she is late(ish) 30's (god she'll kill me for that, so don't go up to her and say "hi Justine, I'm ***, I hear your in ya late 30's" lol  :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DoctorW said:


> Cool - I'll take mid to late 30's anyday!!!
> 43 actually ?(physically about 70, mentally 17)
> 
> Me and Mrs W hope to be there (first meet) - she is late(ish) 30's (god she'll kill me for that, so don't go up to her and say "hi Justine, I'm ***, I hear your in ya late 30's" lol  :wink:


That's OK, I will do that instead as I am in my 30's 

OH and p.s. Sierra I will look after you! I am the forum auntie :lol:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone have a list of who is actually coming?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

look on page one


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

If the weather is like this tomorrow then its gonna be a great day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

me to Ian, weather should apparently be even better tomorrow!!! what a fantastic date i chose, you see i knew the weather was going to be this good :roll: :lol:

Just spent the last 5 hours cleaning the old girl another wash, another 2 coats of wax and all the under bonnet shuts and door shuts and boot shuts done, carpets were cleaned by hands picking out all the little stones, tyres were done 2 days ago and calipers were re-coated. I have gone all out for the meet tomorrow so i am really looking forward to it


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> me to Ian, weather should apparently be even better tomorrow!!! what a fantastic date i chose, you see i knew the weather was going to be this good :roll: :lol:
> 
> Just spent the last 5 hours cleaning the old girl another wash, another 2 coats of wax and all the under bonnet shuts and door shuts and boot shuts done, carpets were cleaned by hands picking out all the little stones, tyres were done 2 days ago and calipers were re-coated. I have gone all out for the meet tomorrow so i am really looking forward to it


my god i thought i was bad when it came to cleaning my car - you my friend are on another level and i salute u! lol


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

the best part is i only washed it and waxed it tuesday, and i have only driven it up the road and back once, apart from that its just sat there


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can someone give me the postcode for Freeport Please? Just getting my satnav ready for tomorrow  Thanks Fluffers 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

cm77 8yh


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thankyou Gleny boy 8) ... can someone put the postcode in my satnav also please? :lol: ... j/k


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Thankyou Gleny boy 8) ... can someone put the postcode in my satnav also please? :lol: ... j/k


Iv'e sent a pic of your car to the guys in the toll booths at the Dartford crossing with instructions to tell you to turn round and go back


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys, i will be up early to give the car a waxing, just to confirm, will be meeting at the pub on dartford at 10:30


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

triplefan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou Gleny boy 8) ... can someone put the postcode in my satnav also please? :lol: ... j/k
> ...


  :lol: Thanx Andy :lol: although I think the docks at Felixstowe might need it also :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Safe journey everybody, lets make sure we all get there in one piece


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hope you all ahve a good day, and the sun comes out, its raining in Lincoln at the moment


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes Dave 10.30, cloudy in Kent


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Yes Dave 10.30, cloudy in Kent


It`s pissing down here


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

cant believe the bloody weather, all week it has said it was supposed to be the best weather today, now it says light showers, but it should hopefully hold off till about 4 so with anyluck it wont affect us too much :?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

thats what i thought when i woke up :lol: :lol:

When to check if the car needed a quick massage and it had a few rain drops on so fingers crossed :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't know what to wear! [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I had what I was going to wear out last night, but now it's colder and cloudier :lol: . What are you all wearing? :lol: :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I for goodness sake woman!!

Shorts, T shirt - its all about being positive

Good news its not raining at Freeport - we had a very short shower about 30 mins ago but now all seems ok :?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

denimblue225turbo said:


> me to Ian, weather should apparently be even better tomorrow!!! what a fantastic date i chose, you see i knew the weather was going to be this good :roll: :lol:


here is your problem, you assumed the weather was going to be great, from what i've heard the last few days the weather aint going to be great today. you cursed everyone!

try going on the m25 and saying to the person sitting next to you 'the roads are nice and clear aren't they, we are going to be there in no time at all!' 2 minutes later you will be stuck in a jam. It's called sods law!

wish we could have done it yesterday because then i would have actually been able to make it! :x 
have a good one and i hope the weather clears up!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> I don't know what to wear! [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I had what I was going to wear out last night, but now it's colder and cloudier :lol: . What are you all wearing? :lol: :wink:


Its bob.... i was gonnna be wearing shorts but i dont think i will now by the looks of it... al tho we could wear summer clothes and hope it brings the sun out lol.... ermmm im wearin leggins and a long top sort of thing but im keeping the flip flops on! :lol: :lol: see you sooon im so excited to EAT! X


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

come on guys, its only a bit of rain, we can dive into the shop if need be :?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Its pissing down here too. Cleaning the car seems pretty futile.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was up until right this moment wearing red high heeled strappy sandles :lol: .... now I'm wearing flattie pumpies :lol: . Bringing my hoodie jacket also don't want my hair messed up :lol: 

See you all soon, kisses and cuddles and safe journeys Essex TTier fluffers :-*


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> I for goodness sake woman!!
> 
> Shorts, T shirt - its all about being positive
> 
> Good news its not raining at Freeport - we had a very short shower about 30 mins ago but now all seems ok :?


You have restored my faith richard


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

right massively annoyed got up early today especially to give the car a clean and polish, as soon as the last bit of polish was removed it started persisting it down shall we say! - hopefully it'll sod off by lunchtime, will be there still tho, may be a little late as my boy has a football game at 11:30 so save me a space lol


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Just getting dressed lol  - bit on drag but should be there not too late


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great meet guys

Good to meet some new faces 8)

Andy I can`t believe you didn`t like my mods  ......I must try harder :lol: :lol:

Dotti ......what did you do to my car ? ....the steering wheel was on my knees , all the sun visors were down and there was lippy in the cup holders.....you were only in there 5 mins... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great drive up there guys .....shame the Rep kept getting lost  :? 

Cheers

Trev


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Great meet guys, weather was a little bit iffy but i think we did all right in the end, im sorry i didnt get round to speak to everyone, i did my best as there were soooo many new faces.
I got some pics that i will post up in a bit, if anyone has any problems with the pics then let me know and i will remove them.
Again great meet and thanks for all turning up and i hope you had a good time


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! What a meet TTier! Really enjoyed myself. 21 TTs or more  . Lovely seeing familar faces and new. TTrev21 oops sorry I made myself a bit comfy in your gorgeous TTS, hope you managed to sort your steering wheel out and radio station, sun visors, seat and cupholder god did I really make myself that much at home in your TT!  . I even got lost coming home not listening to Dirty Doris satnav :lol:

Hope to see you all very soon


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

lol - nice one everyone - great to meet so many new and old members. Hope all enjoyed the food (rather than the service :? )

Anyhoo loads of pictures taken so let be having you!! 

(hope you got home ok Neil, sorry about the c/packs  )


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What no photos


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hi guys, just got home. Sorry i had to leave suddenly, was late to pick me mum up and she doesnt like to be kept waiting.

Had a great time, good to meet you all and i look forward to doing it again. Seeing as there is this many TT's maybe we should so a brands hatch meet 

Just downloading the footage now so i can stick a little 10min clip together

Dave


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Was good to put some faces to the names, only question is, when's the next one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> lol - nice one everyone - great to meet so many new and old members. Hope all enjoyed the food (rather than the service :? )
> 
> Anyhoo loads of pictures taken so let be having you!!
> 
> (hope you got home ok Neil, sorry about the c/packs  )


Richard your father in law is amazing. He knows my husband and just asked hubby and he said he knew your father in law also and what a really really lovely man he is  . Small world 8)


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Here are my pic's apologies for the fact i am not a very good picture taker but i tried to get a picture of every car 

















































































































































































































































































And of course more of Terry's engine bay  
















And richards lovely interior with the new bits of carbon fibre, steering wheel, liquid, boost gauge, big knob and whatever else


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

some good pictures in there, stupidly i left picture taking responsibility to my kid so the pics are less than what i'd call great lol :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Thought there must have been a meet somewhere, overtook a line of TTs pulling on to the a12 from the m25. Quite a few mk1s and a blue mk2 TTRS. Wasn't in my TT tho.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Car of the day!!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

me and terry were saying how much we liked your front grill and your wheels  Also a big fan of that spoiler......what is it??


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

The spoilers an ABT spoiler.

front grill was JE Design.

Wheels are QS reps.

and man..... I miss it!!!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> Great drive up there guys .....shame the Rep kept getting lost


Yeah sorry about that i was not paying attention, Sorry to Kim who was following me and we ended up getting back on the M25 ha ha.



elrao said:


> Thought there must have been a meet somewhere, overtook a line of TTs pulling on to the a12 from the m25. Quite a few mk1s and a blue mk2 TTRS. Wasn't in my TT tho.


Yeah that was us mate.

Thanks for a good meet, i had a good time. We shall have to do it again soon maybe a cruise as well would be good.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Big thank you to Glen and Rich for all the effort put into this, good location, good parking, and food too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Nice to see some new faces, and glad to hear you got home OK Neil


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im hungry again :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like a good meet,,nice pics " denim b ".. ,, like the geen one with the yellow calips.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i really am a big fan of fatboy's V6, the colour is lovely, its got a really dark black type pearl effect to it so in different lights it completely changes 8)


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> im hungry again :lol:


That's the problem with chinese lol - stuffed one minute, starving the next :wink:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

its not the chinese thats the problem, she's always bloody hungry :lol: :lol:


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pics and meet - well done Denim 

Good to meet everyone, however briefly in some instances. Me and Justine had a good time and a great giggle at times also.

Cheers and hope to do it again soon.

Ps - Toby, hope you manage to get signed into the forum soon :wink:  (have no fear, I'll know when you're on :wink: )

DoctorW


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

DoctorW said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > im hungry again :lol:
> ...


Lol


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

T7 BNW said:


> The spoilers an ABT spoiler.
> 
> front grill was JE Design.
> 
> ...


Cheers Ben and fanx, shame you couldnt come, maybe u can have him back one day? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Far too busy eating and yakking with others so not many pictures from me I'm afraid!










Pretty rubbish really


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

DoctorW said:


> Great pics and meet - well done Denim
> 
> Good to meet everyone, however briefly in some instances. Me and Justine had a good time and a great giggle at times also.
> 
> ...


He is on...but is like a lost puppie at the moment... forum name : toja


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

UKRPG said:


> Far too busy eating and yakking with others so not many pictures from me I'm afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billy no mates :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

It did get a bit better!! :wink:


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> DoctorW said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics and meet - well done Denim
> ...


Just noticed - bless 'im


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> lol - nice one everyone - great to meet so many new and old members. Hope all enjoyed the food (rather than the service :? )
> 
> Anyhoo loads of pictures taken so let be having you!!
> 
> (hope you got home ok Neil, sorry about the c/packs  )


Yes Rich I did Andy (Triplefan) had spares with him that he let me have. Top man 

Didn't want to hang about I had visions of coilpack 3 or 4 going on the way home but all was ok :wink:

Sorry I didn't really get to meet any of you Essex TT'ers but I'll be along again 

Great turnout btw 8)


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

ian222 said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Thought there must have been a meet somewhere, overtook a line of TTs pulling on to the a12 from the m25. Quite a few mk1s and a blue mk2 TTRS. Wasn't in my TT tho.
> ...


Recognise your car from your signature, was the silver R32 that pulled up along side you at the roundabout coming off the M25, recognise your yellow calipers! Nice looking TT.

That roundabout is a nightmare, road markings are all over the place, four lanes off the motorway, down to three on the roundabout. If the left lane doesn't turn left on to the A12 West (like they didn't), you get left with 4 cars fighting for three lanes pretty quickly! Is even more interesting when the person in the left lane wants to go on the A12E and someone in the middle lanes wants to go onto the M25N. Seen too many near misses on that roundabout!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Brilliant meet, so many lovely cars and people.......


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

elrao said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Ha ha you were the reason then that i went the wrong way i heard your mates r32 and thought it was another tt and shot straight over and got back on the m25 instead of the A12. lol


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Ha ha you were the reason then that i went the wrong way i heard your mates r32 and thought it was another tt and shot straight over and got back on the m25 instead of the A12. lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here are some of my picture from the essex meet


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

waheeeeey dotti...we are looking good in that pic! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> waheeeeey dotti...we are looking good in that pic! :lol:


That was in the TTRS [smiley=sweetheart.gif] think we left a wet patch on those seats through excitement and playing with sTTrangers buttons, stereo, steering and seat ! :lol:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

ian222 said:


> Ha ha you were the reason then that i went the wrong way i heard your mates r32 and thought it was another tt and shot straight over and got back on the m25 instead of the A12. lol


Its my R32, got a GT35 turbo on it, runs about 520bhp. You went straight on from the right hand lane :roll:

If you'd followed me you'd have gone down the A12 and passed a convoy of TTs, inc the TTRS. Looked very nice but didn't see much of it as I flew past.


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

hi guys, bit of a random one this but thought i'd mention it on this thread as it was about an essex meet, if any of you are interested i'm part of a VAG owners group renegade dubs (www.renegadedubs.com) we meet once a month on the first wednesday of the month in chelmsford, currently i'm the only TT owner in the group so a few more would certainly improve the meets!

Would be great if any of you could make it down for any of the meets, we also do a lot of the shows in convoy etc just a real good bunch of people of all age groups


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rockyd78 said:


> hi guys, bit of a random one this but thought i'd mention it on this thread as it was about an essex meet, if any of you are interested i'm part of a VAG owners group renegade dubs (http://www.renegadedubs.com) we meet once a month on the first wednesday of the month in chelmsford, currently i'm the only TT owner in the group so a few more would certainly improve the meets!
> 
> Would be great if any of you could make it down for any of the meets, we also do a lot of the shows in convoy etc just a real good bunch of people of all age groups


I belong to that also, Just had an email with a reminder of the next one  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. I guess I will have to make an effort and come along to this one also :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

That'll be next Wednesday then - I'd probably be up for it if I can get cover for the kids that night


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

elrao said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha you were the reason then that i went the wrong way i heard your mates r32 and thought it was another tt and shot straight over and got back on the m25 instead of the A12. lol
> ...


Ha, yeah you see i was confused, you ragged it past me on the left (did sound the tits though) so obviosly cut me up to go right :roll: then i went straight over thinking thats where the tt's went.


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> That'll be next Wednesday then - I'd probably be up for it if I can get cover for the kids that night


excellent! if you can get cover let me know and i'll let you know where it is and give you directions, normally kicks off from 7pm and it's getting to the time of year where the car park gets nice and full!!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i dont think i will be able to make this one, but i will try and pencil it in for next month if a few people are going


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Renegadedubs is literally up the road from me


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

rather handy that it's only 5 mins in the car for me!!


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Far too busy eating and yakking with others so not many pictures from me I'm afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My NUMERO UNO CAR - DELICIOUS


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks fella

For Dubs - I'm only Braintree so all good if its a go!


----------



## rockyd78 (Feb 4, 2010)

UKRPG said:


> Thanks fella
> 
> For Dubs - I'm only Braintree so all good if its a go!


excellent hope you can make it!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

ian222 said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


No cutting up, middle two lanes are both A12E, just got to merge if the person on the left doesn't turn left! That roundabout is sh!t, the road marking make no sense.

You must have cut up whoever was behind me a beaut tho if you went up the M25, nice little run all the way up to the M11 to find out you can't come off at the M11 and come back on the M25 back south either (missed my own turn once!), up the M11 and down the A414?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah thats what i thought as we were on the 25 it took i while to go to j25 i think then back to j28.

Anyway nice R32


----------

